# Diarrhea after spaying



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is doing great since being spayed yesterday. We picked her up this morning and her poop is getting lighter and runnier throughout the day. She has the runs now and they are very light colored and smelly. She did eat some wet and dry food today. I also gave her a bully stick for the first time today to try to keep her busy Otherwise, she is acting like her crazy self like nothing is wrong. Do you think it is from the meds or complications from spaying or nothing?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's probably from the meds that are still in her system, but I would ask the Vet about it just to be sure. Glad to hear that she is doing well, otherwise. She is so cute!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks MsW! We are doing a little better and will wait til Monday to ask the vet about the diarrhea. Ruby is acting like nothing ever happened and was running around like crazy. Going to be a long 8 more days until sutures are out. She is doing well with her cone. We have a day time one that is smaller so she can move around and then the huge one from the vet when she is in the crate.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hang in there... Sounds like you are doing great! Those cones are really, really important because dogs can do terrible damage to themselves if they get at their stitches, especially abdominal ones. Stay on guard.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear that she is feeling better. It does feel like forever for the stitches but it will be even longer if she tears any. We tried to keep her restricted for a while after the surgery. I agree that the cone is definitely necessary.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is getting better except she runs around like nothing is wrong and I am worried she is going to split her sutures open. 

Here is a pic with her cone from the vet. Could they make it any bigger, looks like a satellite dish on her head....lol. She is more comfortable in the smaller one I got from PetSmart and it helps our legs since it hurts when she rams into us with this huge thing.


----------

